# 7th ANNUAL MARCH MADNESS INDOOR 3-D SHOOT



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

al whats the date????


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Are you ready? It's just about that time! THE ELK IS GONNA GET YA!

7th ANNUAL MARCH MADNESS INDOOR 3-D SHOOT
March 19, 2011 

ONAPING FALLS ARCHERY CLUB is hosting our 7th annual indoor 3-D shoot at St. Charles College at 1400 Hawthorn Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd.) in Sudbury Ont.

Registration will start at 7:45 am with the shoot starting at 8:00 am (rolling start)

Open to ALL ages and ALL classes(Cross Bow's included)
again the fees include a lunch:
-30$ per adult
-25$ for seniors 55 and up
-15$ per junior (ages 12 to 17)
-5$ per cub+ cadet (ages 11 and under)


Shoot at 2 rounds of 20 3-D targets Indoors. There will be changes to the shooting line up that will make it more time efficient...

any questions contact the O.F.A.C. at 

[email protected]

or call Al Carriere at (705) 855-3238

P.S. To all you out of towners we have reserved rooms at the Quality Inn at a discounted price of $89.99. When you call you must say you are with the Onaping Falls Archery Club in order to obtain the discounted rate. The rooms are limited so it will be a first come first serve. cheque out the link below.

http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-sud...dult=1&nchild=0&city_code=YSB&sstate_country=


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Fot Ted and Al....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98qx4wqvQ10&feature=player_embedded#at=13


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

The running Elk from a couple of years ago.



This is a great shoot. Everyone should try and make this one!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

I was wondering when we were going to here about this shoot this year. I saw it scheduled in the book but it's nice to see it in bold print from Big Al here on AT. Those moving targets sure can be humbling but they are fun to shoot. I plan on making the trip up to see you Sudbury folks this year. Normally I am volunteering at the Toronto Sporstman Show but decided to take a pass this year to make it up to your famous shoot. Looking forward to it and to make that the first 3D shoot of the year for me. 

See ya all in a month.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

It is March 19th.

Todd,

Good to hear you will be there. It's always a lot of fun.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see you there MOOSETALKER, you won't be disappointed. Noone will! Without giving it all away.....there will be *extremely *cool door prizes!!! Stay tuned......


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

The extremely cool door prizes!!! is being sponcered by a archery company... Stay tuned......


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Al, that sounds good to me. For some reason I have been lucky at the door prize thing at your shoots. Oops I guess I shouldn't say things like that, it might jinx me. Oh well, really looking forward to it. I got two other guys coming up with me and maybe a third. See ya in a couple of weeks. I got a couple of camo Hoyt ball caps that you can have for your goody prize table.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Hey Al, good to hear everything is on for another great shoot. By the way there should be a couple of truck loads of us coming from New Liskeard area this year. See you in a couple of weeks.

Todd
Good to hear you are making it up this year.

Don


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Moosetalker said:


> Hey Al, that sounds good to me. For some reason I have been lucky at the door prize thing at your shoots. Oops I guess I shouldn't say things like that, it might jinx me. Oh well, really looking forward to it. I got two other guys coming up with me and maybe a third. See ya in a couple of weeks. I got a couple of camo Hoyt ball caps that you can have for your goody prize table.


Can you make sure there are Hair care products for Todd again!


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*for sure*

I 'll do that today and make sure to set it aside just for him lol..


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Don, my long lost moose hunting partner. Looking forward to seeing you up in Sudbury, or down in Sudbury for you. It's been a long time since we have shot together or had a chance to chat. Good to hear you'll be there. 

Now as far as Blake and Al are concerned. It's a waste of time and product trying to revive my hair growth. Now Blake I do hope you have a shooter shirt this year that does not exemplify your let's say........ curvacious, lumpy figure LOL!!! Looking forward to the shoot, hope your coming up again.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Todd You must be referring to all my muscle's, it took a lot of years and money to perfect that stabilizer.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

OK!!! So I just got the go ahead and confirmation that APA is donating 2 new bows as door prizes for this years shoot...but this year there will be no vendors on site. sorry but I must comply with the school board's request.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Blakester, I would say that it was time and money well spent because it difinitely works for you, nobody can deny that. I saw your results from the IFAA indoor shoot. Nice shooting boy, the X count was awesome.

Nice work Big Al, congrats on landing some nice door prizes. A huge bonus for your shoot and two people will be walking away pretty happy with those added door prizes. Great job, and as you always add in your concluding speech you get some great support from some of your club members. The work your club puts into it's shoots obviously is quite evident to more and more shooters every year as the shooter numbers show. I know I have enjoyed your annual Moose shoot for the past 2 that I have attended it and the growth of your March Madness shoot speaks for itself.


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Can you make sure there are Hair care products for Todd again!


Maybe make sure it's ROGAIN this year for Todd. :wink:


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Hey Al, that is great about the bows as door prizes, I will spread the word around here and see if helps entice another truckload of guys to make the drive to a great shoot.

Todd, glad to hear you are coming up this year, it will be good to see you and sit down and have a chat. As for Blake I shot with him last year and I can attest that whatever he's been doing it works for him, except I am pretty sure it was my arrow that robin hooded his in the 11 ring on that wolf.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

im trying to convince my buddy to come with me. hes not too keen on the 9 hour drive lol. if i make it this will be the farthest i have traveled for a tourny , but im not there yet lol


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*just to confirm*

Just to let everyone know that *APA* is going to be one of the Sponcors for the March Madness Indoor Shoot this year. That's how we where able to get 2 new bows for door prize for this year indoor 3-D shoot


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

How many from Eastern Ont. going sounds like a real fun shoot :RockOn:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pete mike and I are heading up for sure booked room already...great shoot...


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

just for those whom want to know their is going to be changes into the line up shooting order to move things along faster and more efficient


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Your a good man Al thats why they made you boss... can`t wait .. always a great shoot and the food is to kill for..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT

For a good time, call Al!!!!! No really....call him!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Did Al just get pimped out?Sorry guys the door was left open for that one lol.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Yep*

:shade:Yes I guess I just got pimped out.... That's just what happens when you do a good job!!! and strive to make it better every year... Now only if I could just do the same with the outdoor shoots that would be great...


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Al ru outdoor shoots run very smooth just keep up the good work and we will always see good things coming out from the turn out u have at ur club.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks!!! For those kind words and you can put money on it that I always try my best with the help that I get to make things go smooth


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt for a great shoot 4 I know of going from ottawa


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt this weekend guys can`t wait..


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Bows have arrived*

Hi everyone

Well its another year and the 7th March Madness is upon us, and this year its a bit different. As most of you already know, APA Archery is proud to be the tournament's major sponsor, and to start it all off will be giving away two brand new compound bows as door prizes.
Normally no one ever gets a chance to drive away with a brand new car as a prize from this archery tournament, but this year a lucky participant will be diving away with a brand new APA compound bow.
The bows have just arrived at the shop and are pictured below.









Other door prizes will be given away by Lifetime Sports who is also a co-sponsor for the event. And as an added bonus, looks like the weather forecast for Friday, Saturday and Sunday should be great, (looks like Mr. Spring is sticking is nose out a little, finally.) 
As usual, we can probably expect something new and exciting from Big All, and everyone will have a great time. We wish everyone coming from out of town a nice safe trip.

See you all on Saturday.
Roger


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking forward to Saturday and two new bows going for prizes WOW should be a hoot :hello2:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I wish I could go, to many things on the go.. I loved this shoot last year.. meeting up with old friends again and meeting new ones.

Gilles


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

ontario moose said:


> I wish I could go, to many things on the go.. I loved this shoot last year.. meeting up with old friends again and meeting new ones.
> 
> Gilles


Sorry you wont be here this year Gilles, maybe next year.

Roger


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

:shade:What a great turnout for setup! Thank you everyone who showed up. We finished in record time ...I still can't believe that I was home by 9:30pm. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow. Hope the out-of-towners have a safe trip and that everyone brings their A-game...it's going to be challenging


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Great shoot once again big al u most certainly make it worth the drive from midland to the north country to shoot a smoking course well played my good sir looking foward to the moose shoot this year.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you and you are all welcome to come back next year. 

We have already started working on the May 7th outdoor 3-d Shoot.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Who won the bows??


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for putting up the bows Peter!

I'm not sure of the names of who won the bows.....but both were veryy excited!

Thanks again!


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Apa bows*

:shade:The Viper was won by* Rene Audette from Hamner *and the Pit Viper was won by *David Boston from Sault Saint Marie *both of them where very happy to receive their prize.


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anybody have any Pics from the shoot.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Thanks for putting up the bows Peter!
> 
> I'm not sure of the names of who won the bows.....but both were veryy excited!
> 
> Thanks again!


Hey J, it was not me that put up the bows. That was courtesy of APA Innovations. You will see more bows and other goodies at future shoots here in Ontario!


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*2011 indoor shoot*

i'd post some new pics. but I'm having some issues down loadingthe pics....
and yes those bows came strait from the manufacture and head office...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Well good on them! Got to Love when a Canadian company comes through for a great Canadian Shoot!!!!


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

View attachment 1034872
View attachment 1034873


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Official scores*

Hi Everyone, Sue here (Al's wife). The program wouldn't let me upload my excel file so I have copied and pasted it below. Hope it's okay for everyone to see and follow. 

Thanks for taking the time to have fun with us this year and we hope to see you all again next year or maybe even sooner at our outdoor meets.


CLASS	FIRST NAME	LAST NAME	ROUND 1	ROUND 2	TOTAL	STANDING 
BHNTR UNLMTD	BLAKE	KITCHING	193	198	391	1	PRO CLASS	1ST TOP SHOOTER
BHNTR UNLMTD	RALPH	MOISES	187	193	380	2	PRO CLASS	3RD TOP SHOOTER
BHNTR UNLMTD	RICK	STEEP	185	192	377	3	PRO CLASS	4TH TOP SHOOTER
BHNTR UNLMTD	DWAYNE	DEEVEY	191	185	376	4	PRO CLASS	6TH TOP SHOOTER
BHNTR UNLMTD	LEE	NILSEN	178	192	370	5	PRO CLASS	8TH TOP SHOOTER
BHNTR UNLMTD	TROY	WHITE	175	194	369	6	PRO CLASS	10TH TOP SHOOTER
BHNTR UNLMTD	JASON	GRAWBARGER	175	187	362	7	PRO CLASS	
BHNTR UNLMTD	JASON	DOUPE	171	184	355	8	PRO CLASS	
BHNTR UNLMTD	JOE	NELSON	179	174	353	9	PRO CLASS	
BHNTR UNLMTD	RICK	GIRARD	164	189	353	10	PRO CLASS	
BHNTR UNLMTD	TODD	ORTON	176	173	349	1ST 
BHNTR UNLMTD	IAN	BRAZZEAU	168	175	343	2ND 
BHNTR UNLMTD	TIM	CHEVRIER	169	170	339	3RD 
BHNTR UNLMTD	RENE	AUDETT	160	169	329 
BHNTR UNLMTD	DON	CRAWFORD	176	149	325 
BHNTR UNLMTD	TOM	GUSE	166	157	323 
BHNTR UNLMTD	DEAN MATHIEU	149	173	322 
BHNTR UNLMTD	SCOTT	GREENWOOD	168	154	322 
BHNTR UNLMTD	JAMES	BUTTINEAU	169	153	322 
BHNTR UNLMTD	GREG	DRINKILL	163	157	320 
BHNTR UNLMTD	JOHN	SWAILE	148	171	319 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ROSS	MIRAULT	146	171	317 
BHNTR UNLMTD	GREG	STOCKERMANS	156	160	316 
BHNTR UNLMTD	JOHN	KNECHTEL	156	159	315 
BHNTR UNLMTD	TIM	RUBY	164	150	314 
BHNTR UNLMTD	GREG	CLARK	155	157	312 
BHNTR UNLMTD	WENDELL	HOPKINS	146	163	309 
BHNTR UNLMTD	TREVOR	BELL	145	162	307 
BHNTR UNLMTD	DAVID	ROBINSON	158	149	307 
BHNTR UNLMTD	GORD	FAULKNER	161	144	305 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ROCH	BROUILLETTE	150	154	304 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ALLAN	BIRMINGHAM	137	167	304 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ANDY	LEFEBVRE	163	140	303 
BHNTR UNLMTD	GORD	SHIELD	151	151	302 
BHNTR UNLMTD	BOB	BIGRAS	135	159	294 
BHNTR UNLMTD	YVON	LEVASSEUR	145	147	292 
BHNTR UNLMTD	DENIS	HAMEL	138	153	291 
BHNTR UNLMTD	CHAD	SOULLIERE	139	151	290 
BHNTR UNLMTD	BARRY	DESCHENO	145	145	290 
BHNTR UNLMTD	BERNIE	STOCKERMANS	154	133	287 
BHNTR UNLMTD	KENNETH	TREGENZA	126	154	280 
BHNTR UNLMTD	SCOTT	MACKAY	134	137	271 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ROBIN	CHARBONNEAU	130	136	266 
BHNTR UNLMTD	DAVID	BOSTON	124	140	264 
BHNTR UNLMTD	JOCELYN	LEFEBVRE	133	131	264 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ROBERT	GENDREAU	137	118	255 
BHNTR UNLMTD	GERALD	ZIEGLER	128	122	250 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ERIC	DELONGCHAMP	121	127	248 
BHNTR UNLMTD	BRAD	LABBE	103	139	242 
BHNTR UNLMTD	ERIC	FILIATREAULT	111	129	240 
BHNTR UNLMTD	SHERAZ	KHAN	128	108	236 
BHNTR UNLMTD	CHRIS KRISDICHT	164	0	164 
CADETS	JACOB	NOBEL	175	186	361	1ST 
CADETS	KYLE	GREENWOOD	161	180	341	2ND 
CADETS	BRIAN	JOHNSON	164	171	335	3RD	**DISCREPANCY -- 3RD PLACE WAS ORIGINALLY AWARDED TO MASON BIRMINGHAM 
CADETS	MASON	BIRMINGHAM	147	183	330 CERTIFICATE WILL BE SENT TO BRIAN JOHNSON	
CADETS	SPENCER	PIERCE	148	160	308 
CADETS	SKYLER	BEAUCAGE	159	148	307 
CADETS	BRANDON	BROOKS	149	156	305 
CADETS	JESSY	DRINKILL	150	154	304 
CADETS	QUINTON	GENDREAU	126	141	267 
CADETS	RENE	LAVASSEUR	108	145	253 
CADETS	CHAD	FAULKNER	142	102	244 
CADETS	CURTIS	CHENIER	78	126	204 
CADETS	LUKE	SHIELDS	61	56	117 
CROSSBOW	ROGER	SOUCY	169	181	350	1ST 
CROSSBOW	GEORGE	SOUCY	145	143	288	2ND 
CROSSBOW	ROGER	GOUDREAU	81	51	132	3RD 
CROSSBOW	LEONARD	SYWINK	0	0	0 
CROSSBOW	MICHAEL	STROBE	0	0	0 
CUBS	RYAN	LUCKOVITCH	176	178	354	1ST 
CUBS	CAMERON	CHARBONNEAU	147	154	301	2ND 
CUBS	NICHOLAS	PILOTE	132	138	270	3RD 
CUBS	IZZY	BEAUCAGE	123	120	243 
CUBS	ANDY	COMRAD	124	89	213 
CUBS	BLAKE	BARBER	107	99	206 
CUBS	AARON	SOULIERE	77	113	190 
CUBS	JOSHUA	NOBEL	97	75	172 
CUBS	BRODY	BRAZZEAU	88	73	161 
CUBS	ANDRE	LEVASSEUR	69	85	154 
CUBS	TIMOTHY	TRAGENZA	64	86	150 
CUBS	JACOB	MACKAY	62	69	131 
CUBS	CEDRIC	SIMARD	28	55	83 
CUBS	MATT	ADAMS	30	51	81 
JUNIORS	KYLE	GUSE	180	181	361	1ST 
JUNIORS	JOEY	STEEP	150	155	305	2ND 
MEN'S MASTER	CHARLES	KELLY	182	203	385	1ST 2ND TOP SHOOTER
MEN'S MASTER	MIKE	WILSON	163	181	344	2ND 
MEN'S MASTER	PETER	BOUCHER	168	175	343	3RD 
MEN'S MASTER	PETER	DICHT	160	177	337 
MEN'S MASTER	BOB	PIETTE	158	171	329 
MEN'S MASTER	IRVING	NOBEL	173	155	328 
MEN'S MASTER	JIM	BARBER	172	154	326 
MEN'S MASTER	KEN	MCCARTHY	157	160	317 
MEN'S MASTER	RAY	SABOURIN	149	159	308 
MEN'S MASTER	LORNE	SCHUT	138	151	289 
MEN'S MASTER	DWIGHT	PIERCE	143	142	285 
MEN'S MASTER	BRIAN	ANTONIONI	121	139	260 
MEN'S MASTER	GERRY	BRADLEY	100	62	162 
MEN'S MASTER	CHRIS	ATKINSON	157	0	157 
MEN'S MASTER	KEN	GOUDREAU	72	79	151 
MEN'S OPEN	ROBERT	PIETTE	187	190	377	1ST 5TH TOP SHOOTER
MEN'S OPEN	BELA	KUTASI	190	182	372	2ND 7TH TOP SHOOTER
MEN'S OPEN	BRIAN	MCKAY	190	179	369	3RD 9TH TOP SHOOTER
MEN'S OPEN	BRANDON	LUCKOVITCH	174	186	360 
MEN'S OPEN	ANDY	BOURGEOIS	180	176	356 
MEN'S OPEN	CORY	LEBOEUF	180	176	356 
MEN'S OPEN	LEN	GAVIN	179	175	354 
MEN'S OPEN	CHRIS	CAMPEAU	169	156	325 
MEN'S OPEN	NIGEL	READ	155	168	323 
MEN'S OPEN	GILLES	PLANTE	147	150	297 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	JOHN	GAGNON	105	127	232	1ST 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	JOHN	WENDLING	98	131	229	2ND 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	JOE	FLORENT	113	101	214	3RD 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	ERICH	EPPERT	97	116	213 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	TED	LADELPHA	87	121	208 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	EERO	LAAKSO	90	96	186 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	DENNIS	SUNDBORA	72	91	163 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	BONIFACE	PECKARSKI	64	92	156 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	RAYMOND	MADAHBEE	74	61	135 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	PAUL	REVENBOER	53	67	120 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	DON	RINGROSE	35	78	113 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	STEVE	OAKES	35	71	106 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	ED	DIDUR	50	40	90 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	RICHARD	BERUBE	40	48	88 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	GARY	ZIEGLER	75	0	75 
MEN'S TRADITIONAL	RON	MORRISON	33	13	46 
WOMEN'S BHNTR UNLMTD	KYLA	JOHNSON	143	152	295	1ST 
WOMEN'S BHNTR UNLMTD	GWEN	MCCARTHY	127	151	278	2ND 
WOMEN'S BHNTR UNLMTD	LYNNE	HAMEL	122	117	239	3RD 
WOMEN'S BHNTR UNLMTD	KAREN	ATKINSON	75	108	183 
WOMEN'S BHNTR UNLMTD	LISA	ATKINSON	74	87	161 
WOMEN'S OPEN	RENEE	BROUILLETTE	166	181	347	1ST 
WOMEN'S OPEN	SHEILA	MADAHBEE	163	174	337	2ND 
WOMEN'S OPEN	PAT	BARBER	168	161	329	3RD 
WOMEN'S OPEN	CATHY	MACKAY	145	173	318 
WOMEN'S TRADITIONAL	SHARON	FLORENT	102	81	183	1ST 
WOMEN'S TRADITIONAL	VANESSA	GAGNON	83	74	157	2ND


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No pics as of yet....but here's something for you.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utRL9Cyn5dg


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd great footage do you really listen to that head banging music lol lol great job...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I listen to all sorts of music. I tried to put something on there that every one could listen too!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Another great shoot Al.
Great footage Jason, different seeing the shooting from above. 
Now you have our guys trying to come up with a moving target for our shoot on the 17th.


Don


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

Another great shoot Al.
Faster then last year great prizes


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you to the Northen Life local news paper...

http://www.northernlife.ca/news/sports/2011/03/archery290311.aspx


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*A year has gone bye*

Guess whats going to happen this year???


----------

